# NEC powerline clearances



## sergoodo (Aug 15, 2016)

Any issues with running a 10'-0" height CMU fence adjacent to power poles from 3' to 5'; essentially parallel to the distribution lines above?


----------



## JBI (Aug 16, 2016)

The utility company gets to establish the required width of the right of way. Pretty sure it will be more than 6' to 10'...


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 16, 2016)

JBI said:


> The utility company gets to establish the required width of the right of way. Pretty sure it will be more than 6' to 10'...


Agree with the above and often the clearances are voltage dependent.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Would you consider the CMU fence (wall) a structure in the utility easement? Would not be allowed here under zoning enforcement but I may not understand the question totally?


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2016)

And when children climb on the fence and play Tarzan off the power lines??

Since they are reachable


----------



## mark handler (Aug 16, 2016)

sergoodo
The service drop height is based on the power company, Not per the NEC.


----------



## sergoodo (Aug 17, 2016)

Seems dangerous to me, NEC has clearances for permanent structures.  Nothing I can find can link fence to permanent structure in the NEC.  The fence is aligned with distribution lines with a pole mtd. transformer every 3-4 houses.

Agreed, local utility rules would set requirements, will eventually check.

Thanks


----------

